
Krypt.co website SSL certificate expired today and website is inaccessible - yashodhank
https://krypt.co
======
notlukesky
It seems to be part of Akamai since last year. Surprised the website is not
completely taken down.

~~~
yashodhank
Agreed, are they closing down the platform for good? I haven't come across
such announcement yet.

